# Tiolene Motor Oil bottle



## oaks6810 (May 30, 2013)

My question is are they "repoping" these. As far a motor oil bottles go I seem to see these alot for sale. A buddy of mine was trying to tell me mine in a repo.  Wanted to see what every thoughts are on these????


----------



## oaks6810 (May 30, 2013)

close up its a long bottle!


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 31, 2013)

Not that I know of. Does it have a factory base mark? If it's Hazel Atlas I'd say your good. Other marks can get you a good or better idea as well. What are the dimensions and what else is embossed?


----------



## sunrunner (May 31, 2013)

iv dug a few of these min has a owens glass works mark on it. It was dug in a late 1920s dump.Yours looks a little to clean.also the imbosing dos not look right.


----------

